# Maximus Raceway - York ME The fun begins!



## rocklobstr (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey all you onroaders,
The 2007-2008 seasons is finally here. Come on down Friday nite (Sept.7th) for some great racing. Be it sedan stock, 1/12 stock or the laugh-a-minute Mini-Coopers a fun time will be had by all. Racing starts at 7:30 PM, but come early and get back in the groove. Doors open at 11:00 AM.

Last one here is a dead cell!

DoubleD


----------

